# New Hauntcast Episode 81 feat. West FX Inc.



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Episode 81: Fustercluck - featuring Jeff West of West FX Inc., Rob Nulton of The Haunt Rater & Chamber of Haunters, and music from 5¢ Freakshow. PLUS: News From Beyond with Jeff Doan, The Darkest Web with Morbid Mariah, Shocktails with Johnny Thunder, and Theater of the Mind with Revenant. Stay Scary!










Listen now at:

https://www.hauntcast.net/

https://hauntcast.podbean.com

‎Hauntcast on Apple Podcasts

https://open.spotify.com/show/46nmq...fSUOEkQTy9q_2btGxxwuJK0PVV4om0Yu5HsG9T16qILjI

Google Play Music#/ps/I64x55h3xv42pugm2rwot23wbkm

Hauntcast#

Support Hauntcast on Hauntcast on SubscribeStar.com, Hauntcast is creating Podcasts and Videos | Patreonor paypal.me/hauntcastfor more episodes and to qualify to win prizes!


----------

